# Fall time in Georgia



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

I was able to get out a couple times the last couple of weeks here are a few pics. Mainly fishing low water with 1/8oz jig heads with curly tails. I also have done really good on the flats on the flood tide using fly and jerk baits sight casting.








2 nephews throwing doa's on a zebco 33








































Got enough for a fish fry for sure and actually got 2 nice bsb inshore
















Monday water spout


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

I was able to find a couple rooting around in the middle of the day. I got one to eat fly and one on zman procure jerk bait.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You really keep black drum pups that small?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Picture # 25. Were u in a skiff? Thats some skinny water son


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome pics man! You got them dialed in up there!


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

> You really keep black drum pups that small?


My buddy in the pic eats everything they were 15" i guess they had meat on them. I rarly keep anything unless somebody with me wants fish.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

> Picture # 25. Were u in a skiff? Thats some skinny water son


Yeah i know some spots at low tide the reds get stuck as you can see i had to walk back to them. Fish in a barrel


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

looks like one hell of a fall! Y'all ever get sheeps out in that grass? 


thanks for sharing


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats enough....  congrats.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

> looks like one hell of a fall! Y'all ever get sheeps out in that grass?
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing


----------

